# Hows everyones luck so far?



## Timmypage16 (Jul 12, 2005)

So how is everyones luck so far this gun season? Mine is kind of bad. Finally shot a nice doe, hit her a little low. So i tracked her all last night and today, and find out that she is still alive, and got banned from hunting on the land i hunt because i didnt make a clean kill shot. What bs, not every shot is perfect. Well i hope everyone else is doing a little better then i did.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

A little time at the range never hurt anyone.............


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

not so good here in allen county for me anyway bad wind!!


----------



## Timmypage16 (Jul 12, 2005)

Besides the fact just a month ago i shot some 50 dollars in sluggs doesnt hurt anyone. I can shoot, and hit what i aim at. Just not every shot is completly perfect and that goes for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I got a button buck on monday. Learned something. Hunting with a muzzle loader. Don't shoot for a inclosed blind, I could not find the [email protected]


----------



## tsmokiee (May 11, 2007)

Got a button buck on opening day as well...Hit right where I aimed and he went about 10 yards and dropped. I love it when that happens


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This season the deer kill is just amazing for me and my son. We have 6 deer in the deep freeze which is the limit in our zone, we each took 2 by arrow and one each by gun this week. My son was able to tag a very nice 9 pt buck with 17 1/2 inside spread. My buck came by bow and was a 6 pt.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

tubuzz2 said:


> I got a button buck on monday. Learned something. Hunting with a muzzle loader. Don't shoot for a inclosed blind, I could not find the [email protected]


haha that is SOOOO funny. every year i hunt with a muzzleloader and it so funny when you shoot a deer but cant see which way it runs because of the smoke!!!!!!!!see thread ross county bucks, happend to me this am, too much smoke in the cold weather, couldnt really see where he ran off to.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tubuzz2 said:


> I got a button buck on monday. Learned something. Hunting with a muzzle loader. Don't shoot for a inclosed blind, I could not find the [email protected]


LOL.  now i know where not to hunt....


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

ezbite said:


> LOL.  now i know where not to hunt....


hopefully that means shoot from and enclosed blind


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

i shot a small 9 ptr. monday. the rack was nothing too brag about but he field dressed some where between 180-185 lbs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I shot a small 8 point yesterday morning. Mine was also nothing to brag about. It was nice to have the opportunity present itself.


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

had a decent year so far my young son on youth gun hunt shot a 8 horn with a 18 inch inside and I arrowed a big doe and shot an 8 horn on weds.with 17 inch inside..still have weekend of next gun hunt and muzzleloader season as well so things have been pretty swell


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well i took my friend out and he ended up shooting a nive 8 pt 16 inch spread and it was his first buck so prety damn good i arrowed a small buck cant even say how small i am embarsed and i shot a big doe 15 yrd away during youth shot her 3 times at 15yrd just wount fall down 
and my dad shot 5 1 buck and 4 does with bow so good season


----------

